
AlphaFold: DeepMind predicts 3D shapes of proteins - boulos
https://amp.theguardian.com/science/2018/dec/02/google-deepminds-ai-program-alphafold-predicts-3d-shapes-of-proteins
======
corporateguy6
Solving Protein folding is low key one of the most important scientific
endeavors. Understanding and being able to reconstruct the building blocks of
the human body's (proteins) will make modern pharmacy/medicine obsolete.

------
boulos
For me, the most amazing part was the relative performance in the competition:

> On its first foray into the competition, AlphaFold topped a table of 98
> entrants, predicting the most accurate structure for 25 out of 43 proteins,
> compared with three out of 43 for the second placed team in the same
> category.

though in looking at the link [1], I don't see that result very clearly...

[1]
[http://predictioncenter.org/casp13/zscores_final.cgi](http://predictioncenter.org/casp13/zscores_final.cgi)

------
yters
Any research on how this compares to FoldIt, or is it apples and oranges?

~~~
boulos
Did FoldIt switch from being humans doing it by hand?

~~~
yters
No, it is humans doing it by hand, and apparently that was really effective.
I'm wondering how this deepmind system compares, or if humans are still king.

------
olliej
Is there a link to an original publication?

